# Smaller concealed pistol



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

This has probably been talked about many times already, sorry to repeat if so...

I have the itch for a new pistol of some sort. I have a 40 and 45 that are a little to large of a frame to conceal. So I am thinking a smaller frame semi auto that I can carry more often comfortable. Probably 9mm, maybe something other?? Something that is a kind of a fun little shooter that my wife may enjoy shooting a little too. Also, one other thing, something pretty inexpensive. Don't want to spend much on one right now. Have a few other big gun purchases I am saving for but have a little itch for a new pistol. 

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the same itch two years ago and ended up with the XD by Springfield. At about $150 less expensive is the newer Ruger SR9
It appears to have all of the features of the XD except the one that sold me on ths XD, the palm safety.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

One thing I have learned about conceal and carry is that comfort and concealment and firepower are at opposite ends of the spectrum. Another thing to consider particularly if you are looking for a fun shooting gun for you wife is that the smaller and more convenient the gun the less recoil it will absorb. Another + for going to a smaller caliber. Ruger makes a palm size 380 (I can't remember the model designation) that is very nice. Both my daughter and my son-in law have Beretta Tomcats in 32 ACP that I highly recommend. The only drawback is that ammunition is quite expensive. But Beretta also makes it in a 22LR version called a Bobcat. I have one and it is very fun and economical to shoot and my wife really likes carrying it. There are some features on the Berettas that are very very nice like a pop up barrel, VERY easy disasembly for cleaning and multiple safety features. (See " Product review, very small handguns" in this same section) None of these guns will break the bank either.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The Ruger .380 is called the LCP. They also just came out with a 9mm version called the LC9. The LC9 is slightly larger to accommodate the 9mm round, but is still very concealable. 9mm is cheaper to shoot than .380 too. I believe Cabela's has it in their current ad right now for $399.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am only making an assumption here, but based on my observations, it appears that Kel Tec is making these pistols for Ruger. The Rugers appear to be a little better finished as opposed to the Kel Tec, but otherwise they look pretty darn close in design. The point I am trying to make: Kel Tecs are a tad more affordable than the Ruger. Take a look for yourself and see if it is worth it for you:
http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... &pid=&inv=


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you are still looking i had just decided to put my concealed up for sale its a kahr cw9 with an extra clip i also have a inside the pants holster that i will throw in for you if your interested pm me


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

How small frame are we talking? The Glcok 23 is a good small frame auto that is concealable but it is also a .40 but you can get it in a 9mm. Smith Wesson makes a gun called the body guard that is a small frame it also has a laser in it. It is in .380 auto I think.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

From what I have read, Ruger makes their own guns but did blatantly copy Kel-Tec's design. They just refined it. I've heard rumors of Kel-Tec not owning any patents, but I don't know how true that is. I have a copy of _Gun Tests_ from when the LCP came out, and they were able to swap parts from a Kel-Tec to a Ruger and have it function.

The subcompact Glock 26 (9mm) or Glock 27 (.40 S&W) would be even smaller in length and height than the compact 23 or 19. With the .40 caliber Glocks you have the option of shooting 9mm by putting in a conversion barrel and a 9mm magazine.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I was going to go with the new LC9, but ended up buying the Kahr CW9, it is a bit lighter and shorter than the LC9, and doesn't have a thumb safety. I got it for $377.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I had the same itch two years ago and ended up with the XD by Springfield.
> 
> It appears to have all of the features of the XD except the one that sold me on ths XD, the palm safety.


+1 to the wise man. Have your cake and eat it too:










-DallanC


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.naaminis.com/32naa.html


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I am only making an assumption here, but based on my observations, it appears that Kel Tec is making these pistols for Ruger. The Rugers appear to be a little better finished as opposed to the Kel Tec, but otherwise they look pretty darn close in design. The point I am trying to make: Kel Tecs are a tad more affordable than the Ruger. Take a look for yourself and see if it is worth it for you:
> http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/Defa ... &pid=&inv=


Ruger is just ripping Kel-tec off...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Beretta Tomcat


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

BUMP... I wanted to resurect this older thread for anyone new on her and further opinions from eveeryone. I still haven't bought a new small carry pistol yet. I have a bit of a budget I need to stay within. Really would like to only spend $300-400...

Different ones I have either heard of from here or other places are:
Ruger LCP
Kahr CW9 or CM9
Sig P290 
Beretta Nano
XD?
What others should I be considering?

Now frankly, I don't know jack about any of these other than some are probably more than I want to spend. So any further help would be greatly appreciated. I would like to get something within the next few weeks. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sscooter (Nov 4, 2011)

I can vouch for the cw9. I went and shot that one, an XD 40 and the LCP and I immediately hated the snappiness of the LCP and the XD was too fat that I felt I wouldn't carry it as often or be able to conceal it as well. The only reason I went with a 9mm was for ammo prices. I want a gun that I can shoot. A lot. I really like the CW9. It was one of the thinnest ones I was looking at. The only downside is the ammo capacity. It was just under 400 bucks I think. Good luck!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Take a look at Walther. They have some great models in 9mm and .380 that are very thin and easy to conceal.Personally, I like the Glock 27 in .40 S&W. That is my everyday gun, and with the right holster you won't even know it's there. I'm not sure what the current prices are though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How about the Sig P-238? Is is essentially a small frame 1911 chambered in .380 (There is also the Colt Mustang that I believe Sig stole the design from, but I cant remember if they are still in production).

I had one for a while and it was a pretty neat little gun. Much better feeling trigger than the LCP in my opinion.

Colt Mustang (.380 ACP)









Sig P-238









The Sig P-238 comes in several schemes. Here are some from Impact's website
http://www.impactguns.com/handguns.aspx?Manufacturer=Sig+Sauer&Caliber=380+ACP+Automatic+Colt+Pistol

And finally, the Kimber Solo 9mm. I went and took a look at one at Get Some Guns and Ammo and it was a nice little gun. It didnt fit my hands well so I passed on buying it
http://www.kimberamerica.com/solo

Can you tell I like 1911 styling? :mrgreen:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

On the cheaper end, anyone have anything to same about the Bersa Thunder Concealed Carry 380?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I find myself sneaking the wife's Ruger LC9 out pretty often. Nice little package to carry when wearing light summer clothes.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Decide if you are going to own a carry gun or carry a gun. I’ve owned a boatload of “concealable” handguns. The LCP sits next to my driving glasses and goes in my pocket when I pick up my glasses. The others stayed home most of the time. You can carry a full size Government Model, but you won’t.


----------



## sscooter (Nov 4, 2011)

LC9 was a sweet gun to shoot. Almost identical in size to the CW. LC has a safety. That was the nail in the coffin. CW no safety, just a long trigger pull.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

tshuntin said:


> On the cheaper end, anyone have anything to same about the Bersa Thunder Concealed Carry 380?


I shot one last year and it wasnt a bad little gun in my observation. It didnt have any wow factor, but it didnt have any thing happen that made me think it was a piece of junk either. i guess it would be kind of a "meat and potatoes" kind of gun. Just enough to get you by, but nothing fancy


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Cooky said:


> Decide if you are going to own a carry gun or carry a gun. I've owned a boatload of "concealable" handguns. The LCP sits next to my driving glasses and goes in my pocket when I pick up my glasses. The others stayed home most of the time. You can carry a full size Government Model, but you won't.


That is exactly my goal. I have others that I will carry in my car, brief case, computer bag, etc..., but none that I WILL carry actually on me all the time. I want to change that.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> tshuntin said:
> 
> 
> > On the cheaper end, anyone have anything to same about the Bersa Thunder Concealed Carry 380?
> ...


I have the regular model, it's what I carry 90% of the time. I have over 500 rounds thru mine with no jams, i do clean it from time to time :shock: . I did upgrade to a 9 shot clip you can buy, that gives you 10 to play with versus the stock ones. Mine is very accurate with a pretty good trigger.

Overall, I like it a lot better than the other small 380's I have shot.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought a sig p290 last summer and love it! Have put multiple boxes of all different brands and grains through it and have not had 1 jam. Even with the 8 round extended grip mag it's still comfy to carry. Only thing I didn't like about it was the long trigger pull but can easily be remedied with some minor trigger work. Just my .02


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sig P938... recently announced.. 9MM single stack.. THIN... my brother is thinking of getting one to replace his xd. The xd is too fat for him to carry daily.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stimmie78 said:


> Sig P938... recently announced.. 9MM single stack.. THIN... my brother is thinking of getting one to replace his xd. The xd is too fat for him to carry daily.


Now isnt that a purdy lookin little gun?! I had a P238 and sold it because I didnt think the .380 had enough oomph behind it. A 9MM sure would be a welcome change IMO


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a fan of the XD's myself. but if money is an issue you may want to look into a Taurus MillPro. I have a friend who just bought a brand new 9mm from CalRanch a few weeks ago for 300 bucks. Its got the double and single action trigger, which I believe is kind of a nice feature.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky certainly has a good point. Combine that with your budget issue and the field is narrowed greatly. I would take a gander at these:
Taurus 709B Slim in 9mm $299
Ruger LC9 $325
Kel Tec $243
Of those I would go with the Ruger; if you can't afford anything of decent quality just wait until you can. This is something that you will have for a lifetime possibly. The good feeling of a bargain is very short lived compared to the long term satisfaction of a quality product that serves you well for years-I forget the exact verbiage of the quote.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been doing quite a bit of research on these guns lately. I think I've narrowed it down to the Ruger LC9 or the Taurus 709 slim. By the way, you'll pay 399.00 for the Taurus at Cabelas vs. 299.00 at Gunnies. The LC9 is on sale for 349.00 at Cabelas right now. I don't know where huge29 saw it for $325, but that is a great price. 

The Taurus is slightly bigger and heavier, has a way better trigger (double, single action), and is a striker fire. 

The Ruger is hammer fire, and has some additional safety features. For example, the gun will not fire without a magazine even if there is a round in the chamber. Some consider this a bonus, others a negative. 

There are quite a few reviews directly comparing these guns on Youtube and other sites. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Just had a friend tell me the Ruger LCP is on sale at Smith and Edwards for $259. I have been leaning towards the Sig, but still not sure I really "want" or "need" to spend quite that much... Don't mind if it is really worth the difference and I would be getting a sub par model closer to the $300 range...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure to fondle them all before deciding! I can't stand the really short clips unless they have the pinkie extender; I really don't like the unstable feeling of not having my pinkie on the handle. See if you can't find someone who owns one to shoot it also, if you can.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

AF CYN said:


> I've been doing quite a bit of research on these guns lately. I think I've narrowed it down to the Ruger LC9 or the Taurus 709 slim. By the way, you'll pay 399.00 for the Taurus at Cabelas vs. 299.00 at Gunnies. The LC9 is on sale for 349.00 at Cabelas right now. I don't know where huge29 saw it for $325, but that is a great price.
> 
> The Taurus is slightly bigger and heavier, has a way better trigger (double, single action), and is a striker fire.
> 
> ...


I found the LC9 for $325 at the local Ace about 6 months ago when I bought the wife's.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Ruger LC9 $325





jpolson said:


> AF CYN said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where huge29 saw it for $325, but that is a great price.
> ...


That link above is for Davidson's/Gallery Of Guns from a dealer/FFL out of Highland I found on KSL. Here is the URL (it is just the solid black/blue in 9mm that is 8+1 and it is $327 plus $20 overnite shipping and tax) http://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/s ... &item_num=


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot to ask this in my original posts; for what will you be using it? Would this model meet one purpose?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for all your help. I have done quite of bit of "touching and feeling" a lot of different small pistols lately. I ended up getting the Ruger LC9 with the Laser. Pretty excited to get shooting it more. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just saw that Kimber is jumping on the .380 ACP bandwagon. Its called the Kimber Micro CDP


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Thanks again everyone for all your help. I have done quite of bit of "touching and feeling" a lot of different small pistols lately. I ended up getting the Ruger LC9 with the Laser. Pretty excited to get shooting it more. Thanks!


And...How do you like it? I was thinking about getting one of those myself. How much and from where was it purchased?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I just saw that Kimber is jumping on the .380 ACP bandwagon. Its called the Kimber Micro CDP


It looks like Kimber took their que from Sig Sauer. That looks identical to the P238, and in my opinion the best .380 out there currently. It is small enough that I can conceal it, yet big enough that it is comfortable to shoot, plus it has actual sights on it so I can practice with it to get proficient. It is basically a .380 1911, the only .380 I would ever consider buying.

If your looking fpr a bigger conceal gun look at the Smith and Wesson M&P compact, way comfortable for a compact yet also very reliable and accurate. Those are my two choices for a carry gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I just saw that Kimber is jumping on the .380 ACP bandwagon. Its called the Kimber Micro CDP


Beautiful... but a starting price of over $1,100... wow.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that Kimber is jumping on the .380 ACP bandwagon. Its called the Kimber Micro CDP
> ...


Im assuming that the starting price is high because of Crimson Trace grips? BUT those should be in the $300 range after market, so that still makes the pistol pretty expensive


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> should be in the $300 range after market, so that still makes the pistol pretty expensive


No the site I was on showed the laser grips version being over $1500 :shock:

$1100 was the plain rosewood grips model. Simply beautiful but pricy!

-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Cooky made a great point when he said do you want a Carry gun or do you want to carry a gun. A concealed weapon is a very personal choice. I know a lot of my friends are always looking for a smaller, lighter, more concealable weapon. Truth be told you should carry what makes you feel safe and comfortable.

I carry a full size Beretta PX4 in 9mm. The darn thing holds 17 in the clip and one in the hole. The first couple of days I knew I had it after that I hardly feel it or remember it's there. For the record it never leaves my person until I undress and go to bed. How is that for comfort? I carry inside the pants, canted forward and slightly behind my hip.

My wife carries a Sig 238. Her choice was due to the comfort of it while shooting it. I took her to Get Some and rented all kind os guns for her to shoot. The LCP was at the bottom of her list. The Beretta Tomcat was a very close second. the reason she chose the Sig was because I taught her how to shoot with a 1911. She carries in her purse and feels safe and comfortable that way.

All in all you should carry what you find comforting both physically and mentally. Would I carry a smaller gun maybe, but only as a backup. All the choices laid out here are excellent. I would recommend that you do handle and fondle them before you decide.


----------

